# Perry's Journal And Everyday Life



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll start from here. Tomorrow on Christmas Perry gets a new 1.5 gallon tank. (because mom won't let me get a huge tank.) The tank has a filter and I think it's so cool. I'll post pictures soon! Well, I think Perry is excited too because whenever I first mentioned the new tank to her she started going crazy. :crazy: 
I am also excited but what I'm not excited for is 1.5 is too heavy for me and I might break it. :-? I'll be back for more updates!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Is the filter a sponge filter? I don't think any internal or power filters would do for a small tank like a 1.5.. Don't worry, it's not really heavy at all. It's like a 1G milk jug and a 1/2. I feel so happy for you and Perry!  You better bring pictures soon, is it going to be planted, too? O.O


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Is the filter a sponge filter? I don't think any internal or power filters would do for a small tank like a 1.5.. Don't worry, it's not really heavy at all. It's like a 1G milk jug and a 1/2. I feel so happy for you and Perry!  You better bring pictures soon, is it going to be planted, too? O.O


I don't know what kind of filter it is but it is the Tetra mini 1-3 gallon filter. I don't know if it's going to be heavy. I have no muscles at all and I'm still 10. Maybe call my brother to do it and I will have a fake plant in there and if I can convince my mom to buy me a ghost shrimp then I'll have that. I will surely post some pics as soon as possible. ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... If it's not a sponge filter then I suggest not using it. It maybe a waste of money but the life of your fish is way more valuable. I'm 11!  Another preteen. lol The ghost shrimp would need to live in a cycled tank, as it's very fragile. It will only eat uneaten food and I'm sure you won't do that in the tank.. Did you get the tank yet? It's Christmas! Well, in the northeast.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh...Perry's in the tank now. What do you mean by cycled? She's doing really good exploring her new tank and she likes to play in the filter. I'll post pics later on today!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Start eating more spinach and maybe Wheaties for breakfast, you'll be able to lift it and more soon  
I am new to Bettas having one given to me a few weeks ago. (He is still in his 1 gal heated bowl, for now. Got a Fluval Spec 5 gal two weeks ago. It is still cycling. Just bought a Fluval Spec 2 gal. They both have the same large sponge filter system. Both tanks are planted with live plants and gravel. I've read some opinions that cycling a small filtered tank is difficult, we'll see. Keep researching, Perry, and good luck!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks! Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I have pics!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you like it?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice!! Those tanks with the rounded corners are very cool!! I like the purple too


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

More updates!


Yesterday I cleaned Perry's tank and she got to go in the small tank. I put a betta hammock in the big tank. I put Perry's old decoration in the small tank and she swam up to it like a long-lost friend. How funny. She was eager to go back in her 1.5 gal tank so I did a water change and put Perry in. _Then_ she wanted to go back in the small tank. I put her in the small tank and she curled right next to the decoration. After a little while she wanted to go back in the big tank. So I put her in the big tank and she wanted to go in the small tank. So I put the old decoration in the 1.5 gal tank. Finally she settled. 

I'll be back for more updates!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

That's so cute! I'm also 10, I turn 11 on January 25th.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh! Update: My brother's friend's little brother overfed Perry! My brother's friend asked if he could feed Perry a flake so I said "Only one." So he fed one and his little brother just took some* (a lot) and dumped it in there! I couldn't get it out and Perry ate it all!! I was really steamed, mad and I told him to get out and he didn't so I pushed him out. I closed the door and locked it. I looked at Perry and she was severely bloated. I planned on not feeding her but she was lying on the gravel. I thought she was going to die! I said goodbye to Perry and I started to cry. After a little while I couldn't see Perry so I thought she was dead. It turns out Perry was hiding and her stomach was more bloated. Right now, Perry is lying on the gravel and her stomach is a little bloated.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG that is so sad! I have a little brother too. I'm 12. I just realized that we have the same tank! Lol


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

how is perry doing now?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

She is better! And royal, LOL what a coincidence!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I know, right?!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I have Finn in that tank. No filter with him though. Ghosts are fine in uncycled tanks. They are quite tough but DO NOT PUT THEM WITH AN AGGRESSIVE FISH. What happens is that when the shrimp molts, though it may have been fine with pecking, now it is vulnerable and likely will die.


----------

